# Mercato NBA



## Kurt91 (8 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=59186561&st=555

Si continua da qui!


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Settembre 2012)

Dopo aver fatto un workout con i Knicks, Sheed Wallace pare possa firmare per la franchigia della grande mela e fare il suo ritorno tra i pro dopo il suo ritiro.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver fatto un workout con i Knicks, Sheed Wallace pare possa firmare per la franchigia della grande mela e fare il suo ritorno tra i pro dopo il suo ritiro.



Ufficiale!


----------



## gabuz (10 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale!


----------



## smallball (10 Ottobre 2012)

i Knicks sono unA squadra geriatrica...


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Barbosa firma un annuale con i Celtics.


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2012)

Boom!



> *The oklahoma city thunder have traded james harden to the houston rockets.*
> 
> the rockets have sent kevin martin, jeremy lamb and future pick considerations (first round picks from mavericks and raptors in 2013, and a second round pick from the bobcats) for harden, cole aldrich, lazar hayward and daequan cook.
> 
> ...


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2012)

Si vede che a Oklahoma avevano capito fosse impossibile rifirmarlo. Secondo me la trade è buona per entrambe: Houston ha una guardia che può aiutare Lin nella gestione dell'azione, e Okc prende Lamb, Martin e tre scelte future.


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2012)

Nell'immediato secondo me ci perdono e di brutto, passare dal miglior sesto uomo della lega, perfetto per giocare con Westbrook e Durant ad uno come Martin, volume shooter, pessimo difensore e che spesso è rotto, bene ma non benissimo. In ottica futura è molto buona, cap immacolato con ottimi prospetti ma OKC era una contender fatta e finita, i treni passano una volta e secondo me si son giocati buone possibilità per quest'anno, e forse anche il prossimo. Harden non era il miglior giocatore di OKC ma era by far quello più determinante, girava lui, giravano i Thunder, non a caso in finale ha giocato una serie disastrosa e OKC ne è uscita con le ossa rotte.


----------



## alexandre (28 Ottobre 2012)

ha rifiutato un 54x4, scambio dovuto. purtroppo


----------



## Livestrong (28 Ottobre 2012)

mi sembra molto affrettata come mossa, magari avrebbero potuto convincerlo


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Scelta incomprensibile nell'immediato,Harden è stato fondamentale nell'exploit di Kevin e Westbrook.Bah,scelta futurbile,ma OKC s'è giocata la possibilita' di essere protagonista quest'anno!


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Hanno fatto questa trade perché sicuramente erano convinti di non poterlo rifirmare e piuttosto che perderlo per nulla in cambio l'hanno tradato. Diciamo che sono riusciti ad imbastire una buona trade, però l'impatto che dava il barba Martin non te lo da. Nel breve periodo, imho, si sono indeboliti.


----------



## alexandre (28 Ottobre 2012)

scelta obbligata, non avrebbe rifirmato, l'hanno ceduto subito per ottenere il massimo anzichè perderlo a 0 a luglio. evidentemente gli stava stretto il ruolo di sesto uomo e voleva molti soldi. intanto si sono presi uno scorer dalla panca come martin che va in scadenza e un prospetto come lamb che lascia ben sperare. ci perdono nell'immediato, ma a lungo andare con p.jones, lamb e le scelte possono mantenere la squadra competitiva molti anni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Ottobre 2012)

strada spianata per i lacustri ad ovest allora 

A parte gli scherzi quest'anno a meno di clamorosi eventi OKC si abbassa al livello di 4-5 squadra della lega secondo me


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

Jerry Sloan ai Lakers se dovesse saltare il sacco di patate? Dove si firma?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Si parla di Gasol ad Atlanta e Korver+J.Smith ad L.A. Non credo che gli Hawks ti regalino in questa maniera il loro giocatore franchigia e un tiratore come Korver.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

C e da dire che smith è in scadenza e non ha alcuna intenzione di rinnovare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2012)

fisher va a dallas


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

In bocca al lupo al venerabile maestro allora. PG di riserva extralusso.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo USA Today, Bargnani è in vendita ma per ora non ci sono acquirenti. Con lui è stato messo sul mercato anche il play spagnolo Calderon.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Secondo USA Today, Bargnani è in vendita ma per ora non ci sono acquirenti. Con lui è stato messo sul mercato anche il play spagnolo Calderon.



Calderon sicuramente attirerà più interesse di Bargnani... Penso che la sua storia nella nba finirà nel momento stesso in cui scadrà il suo (esagerato) contratto


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sono uscite voci di un possibile scambio Bargnani-Boozer..... Per quanto non mi piaccia boozer sarebbe un suicidio per chicago prendere Bargnani... Cavolo non sa prendere un rimbalzo =_=


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Febbraio 2013)

sono un fan di boozer e ritengo che se chicago faccia questa trade si suicidi tatticamente parlando,ma credo allo stesso tempo che bargnani in una nuova franchigia possa far bene


----------



## Snake (8 Febbraio 2013)

Bargnani con Thibo


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Raja Bell vicino ai Lakers.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Aprile 2013)

Quel che resta di Tracy McGrady agli Spurs fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quel che resta di Tracy McGrady agli Spurs fino a fine stagione.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Maggio 2013)

Vogliamo parlare della fortuna di [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] al draft?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Maggio 2013)




----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2013)

i Cavs baciati letteralmente dalla dea bendata...potranno ricostruire con ancora piu' ambizioni


----------



## Livestrong (23 Maggio 2013)

Noel é secondo me un gran centro.... 

Detto questo, finché ci sarà Brown.... Di sicuro questa scelta mi farà rinnovare l'abbonamento per seguire la squadra, quello é sicuro. Nemmeno un incapace come Brown potrebbe rovinare Kyrie + Noel con Waiters e TT (aspettando il mercato free agent)


----------



## Livestrong (23 Maggio 2013)

Ah ovviamente sempre che non tradino la prima scelta... Perché c'é anche sta possibilita


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Maggio 2013)

fatemi capire già hanno fatto il draft? :O


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> fatemi capire già hanno fatto il draft? :O


No, solo la lotteria per l'ordine di chiamata


----------



## Livestrong (4 Giugno 2013)

Sembra che il Cap quest anno sarà più basso del previsto, attorno ai 58 Mln $ invece dei preventivati 60


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2013)

Clamoroso, pare che Rivers, Garnett e Pierce stiano per passare ai Clippers


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Doc Rivers ai Clippers. Credo sia fatta anche per Garnett a questo punto.

Su Pierce girano diverse voci invece.


----------



## Snake (24 Giugno 2013)

No, Garnett è saltato e non si fa più


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

Un grandissimo complimenti a Mitch Kupchak ma soprattutto a quell'********* di Jim Buss. Howard non vuole firmare per i Lakers perché non si trova con D'Antoni e il suo sistema e pare vicino a Rockets e Mavs. Il prossimo anno si tanka alla grande, caro [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (27 Giugno 2013)

Vi avevo avvisato eh


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Un grandissimo complimenti a Mitch Kupchak ma soprattutto a quell'********* di Jim Buss. Howard non vuole firmare per i Lakers perché non si trova con D'Antoni e il suo sistema e pare vicino a Rockets e Mavs. Il prossimo anno si tanka alla grande, caro [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]



Magari si tankasse, prossimo anno al draft peschi Wiggins e Parker, il problema è che i Lakers non fanno tankig, la squadra di Kobe Bryant non fa tanking, è anche vero che potremmo fare talmente schifo che il tanking verrebbe di conseguenza


----------



## prebozzio (27 Giugno 2013)

Tanking con il salary cap più alto della lega?


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

Probabilmente ho appreso male il termine tankare, volevo fare il sofisticato 

Volevo dire che faremo cacar€.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Giugno 2013)

poveri lakers


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

*Kevin Garnett ,Paul Pierce e Jason Terry sono ad un passo dai Nets. La franchigia del New England riceverà in cambio Kris Humphries , Reggie Evans, Keith Bogans (sign&trade per lui ), Gerald Wallace, Kris Joseph e 3 prime scelte del 2014, 2016 e 2018*. Il tutto dovrebbe essere già fatto, ci sarebbe l'accordo assoluto tra le società e *il tutto sarà ufficializzato il 10 Luglio.*


----------



## pennyhill (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Kevin Garnett ,Paul Pierce e Jason Terry sono ad un passo dai Nets. La franchigia del New England riceverà in cambio Kris Humphries , Reggie Evans, Keith Bogans (sign&trade per lui ), Gerald Wallace, Kris Joseph e 3 prime scelte del 2014, 2016 e 2018*. Il tutto dovrebbe essere già fatto, ci sarebbe l'accordo assoluto tra le società e *il tutto sarà ufficializzato il 10 Luglio.*



Curioso di vedere come si comporteranno i Nets con Seedorf in panchina.


----------



## Snake (1 Luglio 2013)

Bargnani ai Knicks


----------



## Livestrong (1 Luglio 2013)

Sulla carta i Nets hanno uno squadrone ora


----------



## Livestrong (1 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bargnani ai Knicks



In cambio di Novak, Camby e due future scelte


----------



## Livestrong (1 Luglio 2013)

Thomas Robinson ai Blazers. Ai rockets i diritti di Papanikolau, Todorovic e due future seconde scelte.

Houston libera cosi altro spazio per Howard.

Dicono anche che ci sono Lin ed Asik sul mercato.


----------



## smallball (1 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sulla carta i Nets hanno uno squadrone ora



se trovano equilibrio,gli Heat faranno molta molta fatica contro di loro


----------



## prebozzio (1 Luglio 2013)

Forza Magoooooooooo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Luglio 2013)

contento per il mago,può far bene a NY secondo me


----------



## Van The Man (4 Luglio 2013)

Belinelli va agli Spurs, biennale da 6 milioni


----------



## Livestrong (4 Luglio 2013)

Gli spurs completano la tripletta di boiate insieme al biennale a ginobili e la rifirma di splitter.

Tyreke Evans a New Orleans


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2013)

davvero, avevano 17 mil liberi sul cap, tutti buttati nel cesso, si son bruciati una grande possibilità di contendere anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2013)

Grande Beli


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2013)

Io non mi spiego la scelta dei Bulls di lasciar andare via Belinelli, quando poi ha firmato con gli Spurs a quelle cifre


----------



## Van The Man (5 Luglio 2013)

Spero per lui che trovi un pizzico di stabilità, dato che si sta trasformando nel più classico dei giramondo Nba


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io non mi spiego la scelta dei Bulls di lasciar andare via Belinelli, quando poi ha firmato con gli Spurs a quelle cifre



Han preso dunleavy


----------



## prebozzio (5 Luglio 2013)

Ci saranno tre grandi maglie da comprare quest'anno:
- Bargnani a New York
- Belinelli a San Antonio
- Datome a Boston


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Me le perderó volentieri


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Howard vicino ai warriors


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Howard vicino ai warriors



azz


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Parlano di sign & trade coi lakers, che riceverebbero klay thompson


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Parlano di sign & trade coi lakers, che riceverebbero klay thompson



intanto sempre i warriors hanno preso iguodala


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

A questo punto i warriors non possono più prenderlo... Credo che andrà a Houston


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A questo punto i warriors non possono più prenderlo... Credo che andrà a Houston


In teoria non è cambiato nulla, solo via sign and trade potevano prenderlo prima e solo via sign and trade possono prenderlo ora


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Si ma dubito vogliano sforare troppo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

credo sia corsa a 2 rockets e warriors ma non dimenticherei i lakers,non mi sorprenderebbe se alla fine rimanesse


----------



## Livestrong (6 Luglio 2013)

Howard ai rockets, lo stanno confermando tutti.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2013)

una catastrofe


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2013)

i rockets nel giro di 2 anni diventano una contender seria..hanno anche i diritti di papanikolau e todorovic che secondo me faranno bene in nba quando ci arriveranno


----------



## Livestrong (6 Luglio 2013)

Si parla anche di Josh Smith a Houston, in una sign & trade con Atlanta per Asik


----------



## Livestrong (6 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> una catastrofe



L'anno prossimo ridete però.... Io non sono del tutto convinto di quanto possa spostare l'howard dell'ultimo anno


----------



## Livestrong (6 Luglio 2013)

Oj mayo ai bucks, calderon a Dallas


----------



## Van The Man (6 Luglio 2013)

Howard è un personaggio davvero pessimo, fossi un GM non lo vorrei mai nella mia squadra


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2013)

si dice che kobe sia nero sulla questione howard,tanto da "unfolloware" quest'ultimo su twitter


----------



## Livestrong (6 Luglio 2013)

Josh smith ai pistons.

Ormai i big son quasi tutti sistemati


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2013)

ma i lakers chi prendono? Bah


----------



## Frikez (7 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma i lakers chi prendono? Bah


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

Chi vuoi che prendano, hanno solo la mini mle da 3 mln da poter usare 

Poi l'anno prossimo faranno strage


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Chi vuoi che prendano, hanno solo la mini mle da 3 mln da poter usare
> 
> Poi l'anno prossimo faranno strage



Intanto ho fatto un pò di ricerche e si parla del ritorno di..udite udite...ODOM


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

Penso che non prenderanno nessuno, magari qualche tappabuchi con un anno di contratto


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Luglio 2013)

Situazione molto difficile per i Lakers. L'ideale sarebbe tankare (cosa già non facile perché nell'eventualità di farlo non si sarà da soli), ma tankare con Kobe che vuole vincere subito? E' dura.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

Non serve tankare, col livello che han raggiunto le squadre ad ovest sarà dura entrare nei playoffs, a meno che Nash e Gasol lancino il canto del cigno.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non serve tankare, col livello che han raggiunto le squadre ad ovest sarà dura entrare nei playoffs, a meno che Nash e Gasol lancino il canto del cigno.



Certo che serve, se tanki per bene hai più alte probabilità di una pick alta. Ma tanto non succederà perché se conosco Kobe quello a dicembre è già pronto e lui non vuole tankare.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

E poi cosa fai? Los angeles non è una squadra che può permettersi di ricostruire basandosi sui rookies. Anche dovessero prendere Wiggins non aggiungerebbe qualcosa di fenomenale fin da subito. Los angeles deve puntare alla free agency 2014... Ed anche per questo dico che dovreste esser contenti del non rinnovo di Howard


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E poi cosa fai? Los angeles non è una squadra che può permettersi di ricostruire basandosi sui rookies. Anche dovessero prendere Wiggins non aggiungerebbe qualcosa di fenomenale fin da subito. Los angeles deve puntare alla free agency 2014... Ed anche per questo dico che dovreste esser contenti del non rinnovo di Howard



Invece proprio per la free agency del 2014 aver perso Howard è stata una mazzata. Cioè nel 2014, vado a memoria, di FA ci sono Melo, Wall, Griffin, Cousins e poi qualche altro. Lebron non è FA, Lebron può uscire, a partire dal 2014, dal contratto, ma può anche non farlo. Siccome ti chiami Lakers, è chiaro che nel 2014 punti a convincere LBJ ad uscire dal contratto e a firmare per te, ma devi anche dargli dei motivi validi. Insomma nel 2014 avremo nonno Nash a contratto e poi sicuramente Kobe che rifirmerà a meno e Nash 40enne e Kobe 36enne non sono garanzia certa di un possibile approdo di LBJ. Chi glielo fa fare a LBJ di andare in una squadra di paracarri? Se c'è una cosa che The Decision e l'affare Howard hanno insegnato e che ai giocatori (tranne i giocatorini) non interessano più i soldi e il mercato che offre una piazza, ma interessa vincere. E venderebbero le loro madri per farlo. Diverso è se ti presenti alla free agency del 2014 con Howard (che sarà una testa bacata, che non varrà il massimo salariale, che non sarà mai più il giocatore di Orlando, ma che è comunque una superstar e che ti rende appetibile ai FA) e con Kobe, che rendono molto più appetibili i Lakers. Dei nomi che ho fatto (sicuramente me ne sfuggiranno alcuni) chi è una vera superstar? Melo. Ma Melo con Kobe? Per me è un suicidio tecnico. Poi oh, magari prendi Melo e Cousins, rifirmi Kobe a meno e ti ritrovi con dei pezzi validi a roster che però secondo me da un punto di vista tecnico, oltre che di gerarchie, non si sposano bene. In più Cousins è un altro demente, non da tante garanzie. Poi magari io mi sto facendo delle inutili pugnette mentali, dettate anche dalla mia poca conoscenza del mercato Nba e della free agency del 2014 e magari i due dementi che comandano i Lakers fanno una magata e faranno tornare i Lakers competitivi. Però sinceramente ne dubito ed ecco spiegato il mio punto di vista sul tankare.


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E poi cosa fai? Los angeles non è una squadra che può permettersi di ricostruire basandosi sui rookies. Anche dovessero prendere Wiggins non aggiungerebbe qualcosa di fenomenale fin da subito. Los angeles deve puntare alla free agency 2014... Ed anche per questo dico che dovreste esser contenti del non rinnovo di Howard



Alla free agency i Lakers ce puntavano lo stesso, non è che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa se fosse rimasto Howard, mo di giocatori forti prossimo anno ne devi prendere 3 non 2, con la differenza che avendo Howard magari un pensierino un Lebron o un Melo a venire ai Lakers ce lo faceva, così come stiamo adesso da chi vuoi che vengano attirati? Da Kobe 36 enne e Nash 40enne? Stiamo freschi, oltretutto free agent per modo di dire, la maggior parte hanno la player option (come Lebron) e la qualifying option (come Wall o George). Dallas sono due anni che c'ha il cap immacolato e non è ancora riuscita a prendere un giocatore che sposti sul serio, scorso anno han preso due di picche da Williams, quest'anno da Howard.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

Lebron a los angeles non ci sarebbe venuto nemmeno con il padre eterno in squadra secondo me, non ce li vedo proprio lui e kobe con la stessa divisa. Non ci saranno campioni, ma se prendi Wall e cousins ad esempio inizi già a costruire una squadra potenzialmente da titolo secondo me. Considera che i lakers sono la squadra più famosa del globo, ok che i giocatori vogliono andare dove possono vincere, ma i lakers sono competitivi per il titolo per definizione, non stiamo parlando dei bobcats per dire, los angeles ha comunque il suo fascino. Comunque ci sono anche Nowtizki, Amar'e (vabbé), George...


----------



## Livestrong (7 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Alla free agency i Lakers ce puntavano lo stesso, non è che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa se fosse rimasto Howard, mo di giocatori forti prossimo anno ne devi prendere 3 non 2, con la differenza che avendo Howard magari un pensierino un Lebron o un Melo a venire ai Lakers ce lo faceva, così come stiamo adesso da chi vuoi che vengano attirati? Da Kobe 36 enne e Nash 40enne? Stiamo freschi, oltretutto free agent per modo di dire, la maggior parte hanno la player option (come Lebron) e la qualifying option (come Wall o George). Dallas sono due anni che c'ha il cap immacolato e non è ancora riuscita a prendere un giocatore che sposti sul serio, scorso anno han preso due di picche da Williams, quest'anno da Howard.


Howard avresti dovuto firmarlo al massimo se fosse rimasto, considerando che Kobe non si accontenterà di spiccioli dubito ci sarebbe stato spazio per due giocatori. Chi va a Dallas oggi ci va senza nessuna prospettiva. I giocatori cercano squadre giovani ma competitive, tipo i rockets, i warriors e via dicendo, squadre che possono aprire un ciclo, di certo non i Mavericks o gli Spurs


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Howard avresti dovuto firmarlo al massimo se fosse rimasto, considerando che Kobe non si accontenterà di spiccioli dubito ci sarebbe stato spazio per due giocatori. *Chi va a Dallas oggi ci va senza nessuna prospettiva. I giocatori cercano squadre giovani ma competitive, tipo i rockets, i warriors e via dicendo, squadre che possono aprire un ciclo, di certo non i Mavericks o gli Spurs*



Bisogna vedere cosa intendi per spiccioli, considerando che avrà 36 anni, considerando che ha guadagnato quintali di milioni per tutta la carriera (e in particolare nell'ultimo contratto), considerando che se vuole giocarsi un altro paio di cartucce per il titolo sa perfettamente che non puo pretendere la luna penso che un 10-12 mil sarebbe un contratto onesto, certamente non ho l'ingenuità di pensare che firmi a 4-5 mil. Se partiamo da questo presupposto ci sarebbe stato lo spazio per prendere un big (Lebron o Melo) + un ottimo giocatore tipo Deng e tornavi immediatamene a contendere.

Sul boldato, secondo te perchè ho fatto l'esempio dei Mavs? Perchè i Lakers dopo la dipartita di Howard sono nella stessa identica situazione, squadra vecchia senza una stella nel suo prime.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Luglio 2013)

Datome vicino ai Grizs.

Corsa a 3 per Bynum: Hawks, Mavs e Cleveland.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Luglio 2013)

Una persona vicina ai Grizzlies ha smentito l'affaire Datome. JJ Hickson ai Nuggets per 3 anni a 15M totali.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Datome vicino ai Grizs.
> 
> Corsa a 3 per Bynum: Hawks, Mavs e Cleveland.


Cleveland offre un contratto annuale in vista della decision 2014


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso che non prenderanno nessuno, magari qualche tappabuchi con un anno di contratto



Tipo Chris Kaman.....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

novità su MKG?


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

Fortone Kaman


----------



## Livestrong (9 Luglio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cleveland offre un contratto annuale in vista della decision 2014



1+1 con la team option


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

kaman firma per 1 anno con i lakers


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

si parla di amnisty imminente per MWP


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lebron a los angeles non ci sarebbe venuto nemmeno con il padre eterno in squadra secondo me, non ce li vedo proprio lui e kobe con la stessa divisa. Non ci saranno campioni, ma se prendi Wall e cousins ad esempio inizi già a costruire una squadra potenzialmente da titolo secondo me. Considera che i lakers sono la squadra più famosa del globo, ok che i giocatori vogliono andare dove possono vincere, ma i lakers sono competitivi per il titolo per definizione, non stiamo parlando dei bobcats per dire, los angeles ha comunque il suo fascino. Comunque ci sono anche Nowtizki, Amar'e (vabbé), George...



Provocazione:
E se Bryant smettesse nel 2014?


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Provocazione:
> E se Bryant smettesse nel 2014?



Non smette. Altri due anni per provare a vincere il sesto anello se li fa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

secondo me più che lebron l'anno prossimo ai lakers io farei attenzione a nowitzki e soprattutto ad amar'è...


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> secondo me più che lebron l'anno prossimo ai lakers io farei attenzione a nowitzki e soprattutto ad amar'è...



Così poi facciamo l'ospizio, Amar'e poi va in free agency l'anno dopo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Così poi facciamo l'ospizio, Amar'e poi va in free agency l'anno dopo



conoscendo jim buss...anche io spero non arrivino


----------



## Livestrong (9 Luglio 2013)

Io dico wall e cousins


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2013)

Wall è impossibile, gli Wizard possono pareggiare qualsiasi offerta e sarebbero dei dementi se non lo facessero, idem Indiana con George. Cousins pure lui ha la QO ma visto che a Sacramento ormai s'è bruciato può essere che lo lascino andar via. Secondo me vanno all in su Melo, che è l'ultima cosa che farei io per la cronaca. Vedendo la free agency dell'anno dopo aspetterei volentieri 12 mesi, quell'estate sono liberi senza opzioni Rondo, Aldridge, Love, Gasol junior, Hibbert e Brook Lopez.


----------



## Van The Man (9 Luglio 2013)

Gigigante Datome ha annunciato or ora di aver firmato per Detroit. In bocca al lupo, curiosissimo di vedere cosa potrà fare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

comunque datome va in una squadra dove potrà far bene e avere un buon minutaggio,è la scelta migliore che poteva fare secondo me.


intanto farmar torna ai lakers


----------



## Van The Man (10 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> comunque datome va in una squadra dove potrà far bene e avere un buon minutaggio,è la scelta migliore che poteva fare secondo me.



Anche perchè a Memphis avrebbe preso 900.000 per un anno, a Detroit ha un biennale da 3.5 complessivi. Buttali via


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non smette. Altri due anni per provare a vincere il sesto anello se li fa.



Eh, ma chi lo sa come rientra da un infortunio del genere un 35enne.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh, ma chi lo sa come rientra da un infortunio del genere un 35enne.



Chiaro che se rientra che è un cadavere allora ci penserà lui stesso. Però ho come l'impressione che rinnoverà uguale.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Luglio 2013)

Bynum a Cleveland.

E non dite che non ve l'avevo detto con mesi di anticipo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2013)

quest'anno simpatizzerò per cleveland  sarebbe fantastico se prendono MKG


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Bynum a Cleveland.
> 
> E non dite che non ve l'avevo detto con mesi di anticipo



Luca insider 

Gran colpo dei Cavs, che han messo su una squadra davvero interessante.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> quest'anno simpatizzerò per cleveland  sarebbe fantastico se prendono MKG



Andrebbe ad occupare una posizione già coperta (  )


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Andrebbe ad occupare una posizione già coperta (  )



Ma è migliore


----------



## Livestrong (12 Luglio 2013)

Non esageriamo


----------



## Frikez (12 Luglio 2013)

Furto dei Nets con Kiri


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2013)

nick young ai lakers

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Furto dei Nets con Kiri



mg: 
I nets contendono seriamente per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Kirilenko ai Nets con un contratto biennale di 3.2 mln annui, quindi rientra "giusto, giusto" nella mini mid–level exception.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Luglio 2013)

There's no a game 7 without you







Grazie di tutto Ron! Per sempre un laker!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> There's no a game 7 without you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie di tutto  ,alla fin fine credo che tutti i fan dei lakers lo ricorderanno con piacere,buona fortuna!
Si parla di knicks per lui


----------



## Livestrong (12 Luglio 2013)

Ottimi kirilenko e young


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ottimi kirilenko e young



davvero,non mi aspettavo queste operazioni,soprattutto dai lakers,operazione intelligente

i nets hanno 7-8 giocatori davvero top,miami non avrà vita facile

i clippers che fanno? mi sa che si stanno un pò perdendo


----------



## Livestrong (12 Luglio 2013)

Se non vincono quest anno i nets fanno meglio a spostarsi in Alaska per la vergogna


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se non vincono quest anno i nets fanno meglio a spostarsi in Alaska per la vergogna



molto dipende da kidd

poi vediamo miami,tutti la danno per "morta" con il solo james,però non si sa mai


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Monta Ellis ai Mavs per 30M totali in 3 anni, mentre Oden è molto vicino al ritorno e con molta probabilità lo farà in maglia Heat. La Nba sta anche indagando sull'accordo tra Kirilenko e i Nets del russo Prokhorov, che puzza di zanzata lontano un miglio (ma finirà, ovviamente, a tarallucci e vino).


----------



## Livestrong (13 Luglio 2013)

Deron - Johnson - Pierce - Garnett - Lopez

Livingston - Terry - Kirilenko - Blatche - Plumlee

Bella roba


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2013)

intanto negli states dicono che i lakers faranno di tutto per assicurarsi l'accoppiata melo-LBJ nel 2014


----------



## Livestrong (14 Luglio 2013)

Lebron é giá impegnato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2013)

ma infatti io non lo voglio,non ce lo vedo ai lakers  un ritorno a cleveland non mi dispiacerebbe,poi se proprio arriva non lo disprezzo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2013)

metta world peace firma un biennale con i knicks

elton brand invece sceglie atlanta con un contratto di un anno a 4 milioni

amnesty invece di miami su mike miller


----------



## gabuz (17 Luglio 2013)

Bargnani... Artest... Vogliono farmi incavolare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Bargnani... Artest... Vogliono farmi incavolare



Bhè dai è rimasto jr smith


----------



## Van The Man (18 Luglio 2013)

Qui lo dico, e mi espongo a futuri quotoni, ma un quintetto che presenta contemporanemente Garnett e Pierce non è più da corsa per vincere un anello. Vincono 60 partite in RS, ma l'anello proprio no


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Qui lo dico, e mi espongo a futuri quotoni, ma un quintetto che presenta contemporanemente Garnett e Pierce non è più da corsa per vincere un anello. Vincono 60 partite in RS, ma l'anello proprio no



Ti quoto abbastanza ma è tutta la squadra ottima non vedo squadre potenzialmente migliori di loro,se garnett e pierce appunto si metteranno a disposizione della squadra avendo dei minutaggi umani per la loro età,dando un buon minutaggio alla loro panchina ci sarà da divertirsi secondo me


----------



## gabuz (18 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè dai è rimasto jr smith



Eh... come godo...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2013)

billups a detroit


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Luglio 2013)

Bobby Brown, reduce da un'ottima stagione a siena, vicinissimo ai Knicks.


----------



## gabuz (20 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bobby Brown, reduce da un'ottima stagione a siena, vicinissimo ai Knicks.


Sta facendo un provino. Alla fine ci serve un backup di Felton, però non mi piace affatto il mercato che stiamo facendo...


----------



## Miro (20 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> billups a detroit



Chauncey   ai tempi delle superiori andavo pazzo per lui e per i Pistons, comprai addirittura la sua maglia dallo store americano; ce l'ho ancora la maglietta, nonostante sia cresciuto mi sta ancora larghissima come se fosse una tunica.


----------



## Frikez (20 Luglio 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Alla fine ci serve un backup di Felton, però non mi piace affatto il mercato che stiamo facendo...



Prigioni


----------



## gabuz (20 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prigioni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Luglio 2013)

Pero Antic ad Atlanta


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Scola ai Pacers in cambio di Gerald Green, Miles Plumlee e una prima scelta.


----------



## Frikez (27 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Scola ai Pacers in cambio di Gerald Green, Miles Plumlee e una prima scelta.



Il prossimo anno sarà dura per Miami


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Agosto 2013)

Oden torna a giocare e lo fa con i campioni in carica.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Agosto 2013)

Anche jennings ai pistons.

Momento delle previsioni  :


Secondo voi chi fa i playoffs quest anno?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Agosto 2013)

a grandi linee a ovest vedo una situazione molto indefinita..a est invece ci andranno le solite più o meno,dopo magari scrivo un post più completo


----------



## Livestrong (4 Agosto 2013)

Squadra*EST**OVEST*1Miami HeatLA Clippers2Chicago BullsOKC Thunder3Indiana PacersHouston Rockets4Brooklyn NetsSan Antonio Spurs5NY KnicksMinnesota TWolves6Atlanta HawksMemphis Grizzlies7Washington WizardsGS Warriors8Cleveland CavaliersPortland Trail Blazers


Il duello più interessante dovrebbe essere quello per i due posti ad ovest secondo me, coi Warriors, Nuggets, Blazers e Pelicans che hanno possibilità di entrare. Incognita Pistons ad est, ma troppe teste calde + Cheeks mi fanno dire che stanno fuori.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2013)

chicago 2° forza a est mi sembra troppo ottimistica... a meno di un'esplosione di Butler il roster mi sembra peggiorato rispetto l'anno scorso. Solo il ritorno di Rose non basta


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Perché peggiorata dici? Per belinelli?


----------



## alexrossonero (24 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno vedrò molte partite di Golden State, con Curry è spettacolo assicurato. 
I Lakers potrebbero pure fare meglio della scorsa stagione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2013)

rudy gay a sacramento

Asik verso philadelphia


----------



## alexrossonero (9 Dicembre 2013)

Il Rudy se lo stanno passando tutti, manco fosse una mistress di lusso.


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2013)

cesso di giocatore


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> cesso di giocatore



Sì, ma ha un contratto in scadenza quest'anno, con la player option che dubito utilizzerà.


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì, ma ha un contratto in scadenza quest'anno, con la player option che dubito utilizzerà.



Se testa la free agency 19 mil al primo anno (che corrispondono alla PO che dovrebbe esercitare) li vede col binocolo, non lo faccio fesso fino a sto punto.


----------



## alexrossonero (10 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me anche il prossimo anno i 19 mln se li becca tutti. In FA se trova qualcuno che gli offre la metà è tanto secondo me, e lui lo sa.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Se testa la free agency 19 mil al primo anno (che corrispondono alla PO che dovrebbe esercitare) li vede col binocolo, non lo faccio fesso fino a sto punto.



Si ma è meglio ottenere un contratto lungo piuttosto che tenersi un solo anno. Metti che si infortuna gravemente, ad esempio, la prende in quel posto.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Dicembre 2013)

Kendall Marshall ha firmato coi lakers


----------



## Snake (31 Dicembre 2013)

Bynum in uscita da Cleveland. Pare si sia scopato la moglie di un assistente di Brown  (che sarebbe questa al centro della foto)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)








)



Verrà sicuramente tagliato dai Cavs e potrà quindi firmare con una contender, penso abbia scritto in faccia Miami Heat.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Dicembre 2013)

azz...questa cosa può smuovere un bel pò le acque


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bynum in uscita da Cleveland. Pare si sia scopato la moglie di un assistente di Brown  (che sarebbe questa al centro della foto)
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Si parla anche di uno scambio Gasol-Bynum col bimbo di ritorno a casa e Pau in quel di Cleveland.


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2014)

Il ritorno di Bynum 

Mitch


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Bynum
> 
> Mitch



Per tagliarlo subito, cosi da risparmiare un botto di soldi ed avere un Salary ancor più flessibile. Nulla da dire.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per tagliarlo subito, cosi da risparmiare un botto di soldi ed avere un Salary ancor più flessibile. Nulla da dire.



Dici? Vedremo


----------



## DR_1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Macchè, l'ha sfangata ancora il catalano.. ormai dobbiamo tenercelo sul groppone fino alla fine (e c'è aria di rinnovo)


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dici? Vedremo



Eh, in teoria sarebbe stato cosi


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2014)

Giocatore fisicamente stra finito


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Gennaio 2014)

e alla fine bynum va a chicago con deng ai cavs


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2014)

Colpaccio


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

Prima mossa decente della dirigenza dei Cavs negli ultimi 3 anni.


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2014)

aspetterei giugno prima di vedere se han fatto un colpaccio, if you know what i mean  per ora di sicuro è una win per i Bulls


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chicago ha fatto l'unica cosa possibile. Deng pretendeva certe cifre fuori logica per la situazione in cui navigano il Bulls. Ora i tori devono sperare in scelte favorevoli... e se vanno male quelle c'è Anthony che ha iniziato a strizzare l'occhio... richieste economiche permettendo

Bynum se non ho capito male verrà comunque tagliato subito


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prima mossa decente della dirigenza dei Cavs negli ultimi 3 anni.


ne riparliamo quando waiters diventerà uno da 20 a sera e kyrie e Thompson inizieranno a difendere in modo consistente 



Snake ha scritto:


> aspetterei giugno prima di vedere se han fatto un colpaccio, if you know what i mean  per ora di sicuro è una win per i Bulls



Secondo me è proprio il contrario. Lebron torna solo se si va almeno ai playoffs, opinione personale.

Irving waiters deng Thompson varejao con tutto sani una squadra da 6' posto a est imho


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2014)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me è proprio il contrario. Lebron torna solo se si va almeno ai playoffs, opinione personale.
> 
> Irving waiters deng Thompson varejao con tutto sani una squadra da 6' posto a est imho


non hai capito, intendevo dire che bisogna vedere se Deng estende il contratto a giugno. Considerando che è l'ultimo contratto importante della carriera cercherà sicuramente di monetizzare il più possibile altrimenti se deve fare beneficenza certamente non resta in un letamaio come Cleveland (letamaio inteso come città non tanto come squadra, anche quello conta). Questo significa che se va via i Cavs hanno ceduto scelte per niente, se rinnova hai operato bene.

P.S. Se Deng rinnova non so se c'è lo spazio per dare un max contract a Lebron


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> ne riparliamo quando waiters diventerà uno da 20 a sera e kyrie e Thompson inizieranno a difendere in modo consistente



Quindi dopo il 2020


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non hai capito, intendevo dire che bisogna vedere se Deng estende il contratto a giugno. Considerando che è l'ultimo contratto importante della carriera cercherà sicuramente di monetizzare il più possibile altrimenti se deve fare beneficenza certamente non resta in un letamaio come Cleveland (letamaio inteso come città non tanto come squadra, anche quello conta). Questo significa che se va via i Cavs hanno ceduto scelte per niente, se rinnova hai operato bene.
> 
> P.S. Se Deng rinnova non so se c'è lo spazio per dare un max contract a Lebron



Io sono dell'idea opposta. Se si va ai playoffs con questa mossa, ne sarà valsa la pena. Proprio perché se Deng rinnovasse LeBron non arriverebbe non tanto per i soldi (si potrebbe fare una sign&trade), quanto piuttosto perche Deng gioca nel ruolo di LeBron e con un contratto lungo rischia di diventare difficilmente piazzabile sul mercato.


----------



## Mou (7 Gennaio 2014)

Da neofita faccio una domanda timida qui.

Durant e Westbrook rimarranno a OKC? Qualche top è destinato a unirsi a loro?


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Dicono di un forte interesse di Dallas per Bynum.


----------



## allenlee (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brooklyn sono unA squadra geriatrica...


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2014)

I Pacers hanno appena vinto l'anello


----------



## DR_1 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I Pacers hanno appena vinto l'anello



Diciamo che non possono non vincere.

Comunque molte trade spazzatura per risparmiare qualche soldo in Luxury/per assorbire qualche contratto in scadenza.
Con questo nuovo formato non è che si possa fare molto..

PS: Ed Er Paella la sfanga ancora


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2014)

Phila comunque è ufficialmente diventata LA discarica, sono riusciti a liberarsi nel giro di 2 anni di Holiday, Turner, Harkless, Hawes e Vucevic, un quintetto da PO facili ad est..tutto per prendere Bynum


----------



## Snake (21 Febbraio 2014)

considerando che Granger è un cadavere è sicuramente un upgrade ma è tutto da verificare quanto possa spostare in una squadra come i Pacers con un minutaggio ridotto, non mi pare proprio il tipo di giocatore da impatto immediato in uscita dalla panca ma uno che ha bisogno di un certo minutaggio e numero di possessi, non parlerei di lega chiusa ecco. 

Leggevo poi che Granger verrà tagliato da Phila (curioso di vedere quante ne vincono fino a fine rs ), stai a vedere che mo finisce a Miami?


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2014)

So che è un pò prestino per parlarne, ma quest'anno chi diventa Free Agent? C'è qualche big?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2014)

dan gilbert ha fatto un patto con il diavolo,non ci posso credere.


----------



## Frikez (21 Maggio 2014)

Che fortunati i Lakers 













Dispiace


----------



## Bioware (21 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che fortunati i Lakers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto la ladrata per prendere Love la faranno in ogni caso


----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2014)

Una fortuna sfacciata i Cavs.


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Maggio 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Tanto la ladrata per prendere Love la faranno in ogni caso



Mi sa che hai frainteso. Frikez tifa Spurs 

PS: Ladrata come per Paul? O quella fantomatica di stanotte che secondo i più esperti era tutto apparecchiato per farci vincere la lottery? Smettiamola con queste sparate per favore. Anche perché mi spieghi chi vuole venire in questi Lakers?


----------



## Snake (21 Maggio 2014)

di grazia poi vorrei sapere cosa gli diamo a Minnie, no perchè di solito i salari vanno pareggiati quando si fa una trade


----------



## Bioware (21 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai frainteso. Frikez tifa Spurs
> 
> PS: Ladrata come per Paul? O quella fantomatica di stanotte che secondo i più esperti era tutto apparecchiato per farci vincere la lottery? Smettiamola con queste sparate per favore. Anche perché mi spieghi chi vuole venire in questi Lakers?


No, tipo quelle per Gasol e Howard. Ho scritto "faranno", non "farete"


----------



## Bioware (21 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> di grazia poi vorrei sapere cosa gli diamo a Minnie, no perchè di solito i salari vanno pareggiati quando si fa una trade



Esiston le S&T


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2014)

Phila con MCW, Noel, la 3° e la 10° può esplodere


----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Phila con MCW, Noel, la 3° e la 10° può esplodere



Ci stavo pensando anch'io. Avendo già Noel non credo andranno su Embiid, quindi probabilmente avranno uno tra Wiggins e Parker.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2014)

Parliamo qui di mercato, free agency e draft 2014 o apriamo thread nuovi?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Parliamo qui di mercato, free agency e draft 2014 o apriamo thread nuovi?



Non vedo l'ora inizino a muoversi le acque!!! Chicago se quest'anno non fa un colpaccio, son cavoli... perderà se va bene Tib e se va male uno tra noah o rose... La dirigenza Bulls deve decidere cosa fare da grande

quando sono i draft?


----------



## Bioware (17 Giugno 2014)

la notte del 26 giugno, giovedì prossimo

Penso che in quella data si conoscerà anche la nuova squadra di Love


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2014)

prossima stagione molto incerta,hype a 1000


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Giugno 2014)

ufficiale Blatt nuovo coach dei Cavs


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Giugno 2014)

Secondo la Gazzetta domani Melo comunicherà la sua rinuncia all'ultimo anno di contratto. Mentre secondo ESPN, si starebbe informando sulla vita di chicago


----------



## umbe88 (23 Giugno 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta domani Melo comunicherà la sua rinuncia all'ultimo anno di contratto. Mentre secondo ESPN, si starebbe informando sulla vita di chicago




Speriamo che Melo venga ai Bulls.

PS: Per non dimenticare...GO SPURS!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2014)

si dice che Duncan continui per un altro anno


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> si dice che Duncan continui per un altro anno



Ormai è ufficiale


----------



## DR_1 (24 Giugno 2014)

Leflop è appena uscito dal contratto. FA al momento.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2014)

rifirmerà per miami


----------



## Bioware (25 Giugno 2014)

Lo zen fa la sua prima incursione 

Chandler e Felton a Dallas in cambio di Dalembert (che verrà tagliato quasi sicuramente), Calderon (21x3, ma comunque IMO un passo avanti in confronto a Felton, non che ci volesse chissà che), Larkin, ellington e la #34 e #51 di domani sera


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> rifirmerà per miami




Probabile ma non sicuro:

Mie percentuali:

Miami: 65%

Cleveland: 20%

Houston, Lakers, Chicago: 5% a testa.

Comunque se Lebron tornasse a Cleveland farebbe davvero una gran cosa...


----------



## Bioware (26 Giugno 2014)

Ieri sera han visto lui, bosh e Wade in un locale a Miami... Dove volete che vada


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Giugno 2014)

Asik ai Pelicans in cambio di una prima scelta al prossimo draft


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Giugno 2014)

Anche wade e bosh sono usciti dal contratto


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Anche wade e bosh sono usciti dal contratto


Pure Haslem

Sul fronte Chicago è sempre + vicina l'amnesty per Boozer, con Mirotic che attraversa l'atlatico per approdare "finalmente" in NBA.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Pure Haslem
> *
> Sul fronte Chicago è sempre + vicina l'amnesty per Boozer, con Mirotic che attraversa l'atlatico per approdare "finalmente" in NBA.



mi sembrava meno importante 

comunque si dice che lechoke voglia il masismo salariale e i lakers che sembrano puntare forte sul dinosauro.

Secondo me rifirmeranno tutti e 3 alla fine


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mi sembrava meno importante
> 
> comunque si dice che lechoke voglia il masismo salariale e i lakers che sembrano puntare forte sul dinosauro.
> 
> Secondo me rifirmeranno tutti e 3 alla fine



Vero, ma son sempre 4 milioni che si liberano (finchè non rifirma, se rifirma). 

Per quanto riguarda Lebron, se rifirma al massimo salariale, sarà dura far rifirmare anche gli altri 2. Penso che, o si sacrificano tutti e tre, o qualcuno lascia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2014)

intanto Kidd a Brooklyn voleva un ruolo come quello di Fisher a New York e sembra che Prokhorov si sia indispettito e lo voglia mandare. I bucks sono interessati a farne il loro presidente delle basketball operations


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> intanto Kidd a Brooklyn voleva un ruolo come quello di Fisher a New York e sembra che Prokhorov si sia indispettito e lo voglia mandare. I bucks sono interessati a farne il loro presidente delle basketball operations



Si parla di Messina come HC a Brooklyn...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Si parla di Messina come HC a Brooklyn...



molto perplesso in caso accadesse.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Luglio 2014)

Capolavoro di Stan Van Gundy. Capolavoro davvero. Solo un malato di mente poteva dare a Meeks $19M per 3 anni. Bravo Stan!


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Luglio 2014)

*I Bulls hanno informato Boozer che sarà tradato/amnistiato*



Finalmente!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Luglio 2014)

Mirotic lascia il Real per approdare ai Bulls. Kaman firma con Portland, i Lakers hanno proposto un quadriennale da 97M di dollari totali a Melo e hanno anche parlato con Lebron. Lebron che pare si stia spazientendo con gli Heat.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2014)

Che balls però.... per l'ennesima volta i Bulls incapaci di accaparrarsi un FA pregiato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2014)

Melo tra Lakers e NY

Lakers che sembrano interessati a Stephenson che non trova l'accordo con i Pacers

LBJ più vicino al ritorno ai Cavs

Intanto Bosh sembra essere vicino a Houston

E Miami firma Mcroberts con un contrattone da 23 milioni per 4 anni,Granger per 2 anni a 4.5 e sembra vicina a Temple 

I Magic firmano Frye a 32 milioni per 4 anni


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Luglio 2014)

Granger è un bel cadavere e McRoberts se è ancora quello che ho "ammirato" in maglia Lakers è un discreto cesso. Temple l'ho visto un anno a Casale e mi chiedo come faccia a riciclarsi in Nba. Ok saranno manovre marginali (oddio McRoberts mica tanto anche se ovviamente non chiama cifre astronomiche), ma se la campagna di rafforzamento degli Heat e questa non mi sembra un incentivo alla permanenza di Lebron.


Dopo questo post ovviamente Lebron che rifirma è quotato a 1.01


----------



## DR_1 (9 Luglio 2014)

Questi bloccano il mercato e continuano a prendersela comoda...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Luglio 2014)

Sempre più insistenti le voci di Melo ai Lakers


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sempre più insistenti le voci di Melo ai Lakers



voci di poco fa parlano invece di un'imminente re-sign con NY


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Luglio 2014)

Già pare ri-firmi... 

Io possibile che tifi le squadre con i peggiori dirigenti sulla faccia della terra  ????? Forman + immobile di galliani


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> voci di poco fa parlano invece di un'imminente re-sign con NY



meno male, pericolo scampato.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2014)

Sembra cambiato nuovamente tutto... Ora danno Chicago in pole.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Il ritorno a casa di Lebron


----------



## Snake (11 Luglio 2014)

una prostituta fatta giocatore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2014)

mamma mia...incredibile


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2014)

Per come son fatto io, fossi tifoso di Cleveland farei veramente fatica a riaccoglierlo bene


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2014)

Io invece apprezzo sta cosa, poteva andare ovunque ma ha preferito tornare a casa sua, insomma una decisione molto umile...sa bene che non saranno rose e fiori per lui, però bisogna apprezzare la decisione coraggiosa presa da Lebron.

E dico tutto ciò da hater.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2014)

intanto ha deciso prima lebron che melo,assurdo.

Comunque adesso si parla di Love ai Cavs,fosse vero,diventano di diritto i favoriti l'anno prossimo.

Per quanto riguarda la scelta di lebron,è una scelta che tutto sommato apprezzo,al contrario di quella di 4 anni fa. Va in una squadra tutto sommato da costruire e piena di giovani(seppur di gran prspettiva),a differenza di andare a giocare con Bosh e Wade. Adesso deve dimostrare davvero di che pasta è fatto imho. 
Al tempo stesso però è anche vero che Cleveland dopo Miami è la squadra dove poteva vincere più facimente,quindi la faccia da cu.lo la ha comunque 

Espn cala la bomba: bulls su wade


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2014)

Bosh rifirma a 118 milioni con gli heat.

Gasol e Young rifirmano con i Lakers


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bosh rifirma a 118 milioni con gli heat.
> 
> *Gasol* e Young rifirmano con i Lakers



Nella nottata americana, pare sia ad un passo la S&T con i Bulls


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2014)

I *Cavs* puntano anche Love sacrificando Wiggins.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Luglio 2014)

Pare che Melo abbia scelto NY per 5 anni a 129M e 0 anelli... da bravo perdente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2014)

quadriennale da 32 milioni per Ariza che va a Houston


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Luglio 2014)

Assurdo... Forman e Paxon sono peggio di Galliani  due incapaci.
Preso Gasol via FA... perse le varie exteption... (almeno ha firmato a solo 6.5M). Ariza va a Hou... Stephenson non se lo filano... ora voglio vedere chi prendiamo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2014)

intanto sono emerse le cifre di lebron ai cavs,42.1 milioni per 2 anni...


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2014)

Ora è ufficiale, Melo resta a NY.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2014)

Si è scordato, MY MONEY


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2014)

per chi non lo sapesse comunque,Linsanity a LA 

Deng a Miami con un biennale da 20 milioni


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> per chi non lo sapesse comunque,Linsanity a LA



Vabbè meglio di nulla, tanto pure quest'anno mi sa che tankeremo...altrimenti uno tra James, Bosh e Love doveva finire a LA, anche se su Love una piccolissima speranziella ancora ce l'ho, ma proprio minuscola eh.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vabbè meglio di nulla, tanto pure quest'anno mi sa che tankeremo...altrimenti uno tra James, Bosh e Love doveva finire a LA, anche se su Love una piccolissima speranziella ancora ce l'ho, ma proprio minuscola eh.



bhè il mercato è lungo e imprevedibile,parlare di un altro tanking anche quest'anno mi sembra eccessivo e improbabile,soprattutto vista la presenza di un certo kobe.

anche perchè la prima scelta alla fine va sempre a cleveland


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè il mercato è lungo e imprevedibile,parlare di un altro tanking anche quest'anno mi sembra eccessivo e improbabile,soprattutto vista la presenza di un certo kobe.
> 
> anche perchè la prima scelta alla fine va sempre a cleveland



Che Iddio ti ascolti, e che soprattutto che illumini le menti dei dirigenti dei Lakers, che dalla dipartita di Jerry, si è gallianizzata, cioè, per dire, siamo ancora senza coach, un dettaglio insignificante nella costruzione di una squadra di basket...


----------



## Frikez (14 Luglio 2014)

Solo i Kings fanno più schifo ad ovest, come vi invidio


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2014)

Nel weekend i Bulls hanno ufficializzato:
Gasol a 22M per 3 anni (terzo anno player options) 
Mirotic a 17M per 3 anni 
Hinrick a 5.6M per 2 anni (secondo anno player options) 

Salary cap riempito. Mercato finito a meno di improbabili trade di Dunleavy e ancora più improbabili di Gibson


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Solo i Kings fanno più schifo ad ovest, come vi invidio



GermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconiGermanoMosconi



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Nel weekend i Bulls hanno ufficializzato:
> Gasol a 22M per 3 anni (terzo anno player options)
> Mirotic a 17M per 3 anni
> Hinrick a 5.6M per 2 anni (secondo anno player options)
> ...



Consentimi un grosso MAH: Gasol è in fase cadente, inoltre arriverà ben spremuto dai mondiali in casa, Mirotic l'ho seguito tanto quest'anno e non mi pare assolutamente pronto per l'NBA, su Hinrich è ovviamente un buon rimpiazzo, insomma il vero acquisto sarà naturalmente Rose, che se ritorna quello che era potrà sconvolgere le gerarchie ad Est.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Consentimi un grosso MAH: Gasol è in fase cadente, inoltre arriverà ben spremuto dai mondiali in casa, Mirotic l'ho seguito tanto quest'anno e non mi pare assolutamente pronto per l'NBA, su Hinrich è ovviamente un buon rimpiazzo, insomma il vero acquisto sarà naturalmente Rose, che se ritorna quello che era potrà sconvolgere le gerarchie ad Est.



Son d'accordo. Da tifoso bulls sono abbastanza dubbioso. D'altra parte avevi un unica occasione di prendere un top... e lui preferisce il money all'anello. Ci portiamo dietro il disastro boozer dal 2010. Speriamo cambi il vento ora che lo cacciamo a pedate

poi c'è da dire che con Tibodeau tutto può succedere. Ha fatto rivitalizzare giocatori dati per persi. Vediamo che cava fuori quest'anno. 
A livello di lunghi siamo sicuramente i più forti ad est quest'anno. il backcourt invece è un disastro. Speriamo d'aver azzeccato il rookie e che Snell segua le orme di Butler come improving


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Luglio 2014)

E' ufficialeeeeeeeeee!!!!! l'essere inutile se ne vaaaaaaaaaa
Ufficiale l'amnesty di loozer boozer


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2014)

Messina assistant coach di Popovich agli Spurs.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Luglio 2014)

Nessuno parla dei contrattoni di Hayward e Parsons?


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Luglio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nessuno parla dei contrattoni di Hayward e Parsons?



me li ero persi!!! ero sempre intento ad opere onanistiche per boozer 

quanto han preso?


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> me li ero persi!!! ero sempre intento ad opere onanistiche per boozer
> 
> quanto han preso?



Parsons:


> *Chandler Parsons signed a 3 year / $46.23 million contract with the Dallas Mavericks, including $46,228,710 guaranteed, and an annual average salary of $15,409,570.*



Hayward:


> *Gordon Hayward signed a 4 year / $62.97 million contract with the Utah Jazz, including $62,965,420 guaranteed, and an annual average salary of $15,741,355.*


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' ufficialeeeeeeeeee!!!!! l'essere inutile se ne vaaaaaaaaaa
> Ufficiale l'amnesty di loozer boozer



Mi sa che questo è il vero colpo di mercato dei Bulls


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2014)

Stephenson a Charlotte con un triennale da 27 milioni


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Certo che ci lamentiamo (giustamente) delle cifre che circolano nel calcio, ma vedo che pure in NBA si danno da fare a strapagare.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Certo che ci lamentiamo (giustamente) delle cifre che circolano nel calcio, ma vedo che pure in NBA si danno da fare a strapagare.



In America le cifre sono comprensive delle tasse e non nette, come capita in Europa con il calcio, quindi molti contrattoni si riducono della metà


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Con l'aumento del salary cap causa contratti televisivi & C, sono destinati ad aumentare anche i "contrattoni" ovviamente..


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Con l'aumento del salary cap causa contratti televisivi & C, sono destinati ad aumentare anche i "contrattoni" ovviamente..



Ho capito ma dare certe cifre a gente come Parsons e Hayward è veramente da pazzi. E ci aggiungerei pure (anche se in maniera minore) ciò che i Pistons verseranno a Meeks.


----------



## DR_1 (17 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma dare certe cifre a gente come Parsons e Hayward è veramente da pazzi. E ci aggiungerei pure (anche se in maniera minore) ciò che i Pistons verseranno a Meeks.



Erano RFA, si tende ad offrire sempre di più in questo caso. (In modo che l'altra squadra non pareggi l'offerta)
Poi chiaramente sul fatto che non merita/no quei contratti per il loro "valore" sul campo, direi che siamo d'accordo.

Il contratto di Meeks è da malati, a Detroit stanno veramente male. Per SVG può anche essere un buon giocatore di sistema, ma è strapagato, e si poteva, tra l'altro, trovare di meglio.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma dare certe cifre a gente come Parsons e Hayward è veramente da pazzi. E ci aggiungerei pure (anche se in maniera minore) ciò che i Pistons verseranno a Meeks.


E' il destino dei RFA: le offerte folli le hanno fatte Charlotte Hornets e Dallas Mavericks, due squadre che per motivi diversi faticano ad attrarre FA star e che quindi devono accontentarsi di provarci con le stelline. Gli Hornets da quando hanno ripreso nome e logo sono molto attivi sul mercato e stanno mettendo su una bella squadra (un po' troppo pazza forse dopo la firma di Stephenson), mentre i Mavs avevano bisogno di quel tipo di giocatore per migliorarsi.
Utah ha deciso di pareggiare l'offerta e tenere Hayward, Houston ha lasciato andare Parsons e credo se ne stia pentendo visto che nessun obiettivo (Lebron, Bosh e Carmelo) ha firmato per loro. Magari andranno su Bledsoe, ma penso Phoenix pareggerà qualunque offerta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2014)

Boozer ai lakers


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2014)

I Lakers sono probabilmente la squadra più debole della lega al momento. Secondo voi esagero?


----------



## prebozzio (18 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I Lakers sono probabilmente la squadra più debole della lega al momento. Secondo voi esagero?


Tra l'altro la loro prima scelta 2015 è solo top5 protetta, quindi o fanno veramente schifo o rischiano di non avere prime scelte al prossimo draft


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la loro prima scelta 2015 è solo top5 protetta, quindi o fanno veramente schifo o rischiano di non avere prime scelte al prossimo draft



Inoltre, se non sbaglio, stanno ancora senza allenatore...


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Boozer ai lakers



mi da sollievo la cosa


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Boozer ai lakers



Beh mi consola il fatto che il contratto è di un solo anno ed è di soli 3 mln, a queste cifre si può anche sopportare...in realtà la vera fregatura l'hanno presa i Bulls che, per liberarsi del catorcio, gli devono corrispondere 13,3 mln di $


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh mi consola il fatto che il contratto è di un solo anno ed è di soli 3 mln, a queste cifre si può anche sopportare...in realtà la vera fregatura l'hanno presa i Bulls che, per liberarsi del catorcio, gli devono corrispondere 13,3 mln di $



la fregatura si prese nel 2010 quando lo acquistammo!!! Ora è una liberazione!! 

A proposito dei Bulls, a regola a meno di trade estemporanee s'è chiuso il roster con l'acquisizione di Aaron Brooks


----------



## Bioware (20 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I Lakers sono probabilmente la squadra più debole della lega al momento. Secondo voi esagero?



Lin - Young - Kobe - Randle - Hill é un quintetto che con un allenatore decente a est fa i playoffs, non scherziamo


----------



## prebozzio (20 Luglio 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Lin - Young - Kobe - Randle - Hill é un quintetto che con un allenatore decente a est fa i playoffs, non scherziamo


Il problema è che giocano a Ovest


----------



## Bioware (20 Luglio 2014)

Eh, ma squadra peggiore anche no. Direi che tale primato spetti a philadelphia


----------



## Frikez (21 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I Lakers sono probabilmente la squadra più debole della lega al momento. Secondo voi esagero?



Se la giocano con Sacramento


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2014)

Ray Allen a Cleveland.

Certo che quest'anno col ritorno (si spera) di Rose + Gasol, la ristrutturazione di Miami, il ritorno di LeBron ai Cavs, il primo mercato di Coach Zen a NY, le carte ad est si stanno mescolando di brutto...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Agosto 2014)

nessuno commenta la scelta di Byron Scott come coach dei Lakers?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2014)

*Parker prolunga con i texani. Un prolungamento triennale che dovrebbe aggirarsi sui 45 mln di dollari.*


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo ESPN siamo alla stretta finale per lo scambio Wggins-Love tra Cavs e Minnesota.*


----------



## Frikez (7 Agosto 2014)

*Love ai Cavs in cambio di Wiggins, Bennett più una prima scelta, per l'ufficialità bisogna aspettare i cavilli burocratici.*


----------



## Frikez (7 Agosto 2014)

Non male


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non male



Big Three 2.0
Comunque buon affare pure per Minnesota che alla fine si prende una prima scelta dal grande potenziale ed evita di perdere Love senza ricavarci nulla.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Agosto 2014)

Per l'ufficialità c'è da attendere fine mese, quando Wiggins sarà cedibile. 

Leggevo che i Cavs hanno l'accordo per l'estensione con Love a fine 2015, 120 milioni per 5 anni. Considerando il contratto di Lebron e il rinnovo di Irving, lo spazio di manovra sarà ridottissimo.

Sono curioso di vedere Bennett al secondo anno, per me farà bene


----------



## Snake (8 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per l'ufficialità c'è da attendere fine mese, quando Wiggins sarà cedibile.
> 
> Leggevo che i Cavs hanno l'accordo per l'estensione con Love a fine 2015, 120 milioni per 5 anni. Considerando il contratto di Lebron e il rinnovo di Irving, lo spazio di manovra sarà ridottissimo.


è il prezzo da pagare per avere 3 top 15 della lega (e mi son tenuto largo) nel pieno del loro prime, direi che è un prezzo che pagano volentieri, quei tre insieme significa finale fissa fino a quando Lebron James sarà Lebron James.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Agosto 2014)

A Minnesota con Lavine e Wiggins si vedranno belle schiacciate per un po' di anni


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2014)

*Ufficializzato Love ai Cavs. Il tutto con uno scambio a tre: Wiggins, Bennett e Young ai TWolves con Phi inserita nello scambio che ottiene Shved, Mbah a Moute e una scelta al primo giro.
*

Che "fortuna" per i Cavs quell'ennesima prima scelta.... a pensar male si fa peccato... ma....


----------



## prebozzio (24 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Ufficializzato Love ai Cavs. Il tutto con uno scambio a tre: Wiggins, Bennett e Young ai TWolves con Phi inserita nello scambio che ottiene Shved, Mbah a Moute e una scelta al primo giro.
> *
> 
> Che "fortuna" per i Cavs quell'ennesima prima scelta.... a pensar male si fa peccato... ma....


La prima scelta è andata a Phila, non a Cleveland... anzi, sono proprio i Cavs a cederla


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La prima scelta è andata a Phila, non a Cleveland... anzi, sono proprio i Cavs a cederla



io mi riferivo alla prima scelta usata per prendere wiggins...  io a certe coincidenze faccio fatica a crederci


----------



## Bioware (25 Agosto 2014)

Hinkie fa concorrenza a Galliani


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2014)

BOOM

Rondo ai Mavs in cambio di spazzatura


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ma si è impazzito Ainge? Cioè dare via Rajon così?


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma si è impazzito Ainge? Cioè dare via Rajon così?



era in scadenza di contratto.
di fatto era con l'acqua alla gola.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Dicembre 2014)

Rondo-Ellis-Parsons-Nowitzki-Chandler... fa paura!

Io penserei a Ellis nella second unit.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> era in scadenza di contratto.
> di fatto era con l'acqua alla gola.



Infine: se fossimo stati ad est non avrei avuto alcun dubbio nel fatto che una squadra come Dallas sarebbe arrivata almeno alla finale di Conference....essendo ad Ovest devo essere molto più prudente, certo se Rondo ingrana può spostare molti equilibri, però nella western ci sono così tante squadre e così tanti possibili MVP che posso solo dire che, ad oggi, vedo Dallas solo come una possibile semifinalista della Western...anche se ovviamente sono pronto a cambiare idea (in positivo o in negativo) strada facendo.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> era in scadenza di contratto.
> di fatto era con l'acqua alla gola.



Inoltre i Mavs hanno avuto l'assicurazione che rifirmerà per loro.

Comunque son curioso di vedere il pkr Rondo-Dirk e Rondo-Chandler, visto che Rondo è dalla partenza di KG che non ne gioca più uno decente 

Infine: se fossimo stati ad est non avrei avuto alcun dubbio nel fatto che una squadra come Dallas sarebbe arrivata almeno alla finale di Conference....essendo ad Ovest devo essere molto più prudente, certo se Rondo ingrana può spostare molti equilibri, però nella western ci sono così tante squadre e così tanti possibili MVP che posso solo dire che, ad oggi, vedo Dallas solo come una possibile semifinalista della Western...anche se ovviamente sono pronto a cambiare idea (in positivo o in negativo) strada facendo.


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2014)

credo che fossero ad est vincerebbero la conference a mani basse, sulla carta squadra pazzesca ma il problema è che ad ovest il livello di competitività quest'anno è semplicemente assurdo, ci sono minimo 5 squadre da finale Nba, dipenderà molto anche dagli accoppiamenti.


----------



## juventino (27 Dicembre 2014)

Pare che i Celtics vogliano dare via pure Green (direzione Memphis). A quanto pare i verdi vogliono proprio emulare Philadelphia, eh?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Gennaio 2015)

trade a 3 squadre tra Cavs-OKC-Knicks

Shumpert e J.R. Smith a Cleveland più la scelta di OKC
Waiters a OKC
Amundson,Kirk e Thomas a NY più una scelta per il 2019

I Knicks tagliano Delambert e si parla di un interessamento per Reggie Jackson
Cavs vicini a Mozgov


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Gennaio 2015)

New York ha deciso di cancellare tutto e ripartire completamente da 0, probabilmente quest'anno non arriveranno a 25 vittorie. Cedendo JR e Shumpert almeno hanno liberato un po' di spazio salariale e con il probabile addio di Carmelo l'anno prossimo potranno tornare a costruire qualcosa di sensato.
Sinceramente non capisco Waiters a OKC... Waiters al posto di Reggie Jackson mi sembra una follia, considerato che l'ex numero 3 dei cavs ha un attacco monodimensionale e in difesa è meglio non commentarlo. Io avrei tenuto Jackson tutta la vita. Se poi il nativo di Pordenone dovesse restare Oklahoma si troverebbe con 4 giocatori che vogliono avere la palla in mano (westbrook, jackson, waiters e lamb). Se a questi aggiungi che la palla deve passare sempre per le mani dell'androide col 35 mi sembra un esagerazione avere 4 play.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> New York ha deciso di cancellare tutto e ripartire completamente da 0, probabilmente quest'anno non arriveranno a 25 vittorie. Cedendo JR e Shumpert almeno hanno liberato un po' di spazio salariale e con il *probabile addio di Carmelo l'anno prossimo* potranno tornare a costruire qualcosa di sensato.
> Sinceramente non capisco Waiters a OKC... Waiters al posto di Reggie Jackson mi sembra una follia, considerato che l'ex numero 3 dei cavs ha un attacco monodimensionale e in difesa è meglio non commentarlo. Io avrei tenuto Jackson tutta la vita. Se poi il nativo di Pordenone dovesse restare Oklahoma si troverebbe con 4 giocatori che vogliono avere la palla in mano (westbrook, jackson, waiters e lamb). Se a questi aggiungi che la palla deve passare sempre per le mani dell'androide col 35 mi sembra un esagerazione avere 4 play.



Ha rinnovato quest'anno, quindi phil J. ha deciso di puntarci forte, semmai l'anno prox lo spazio salariale lo avranno non rinnovando Stoud e Bargnani, hanno inoltre tagliato Dalambert, quindi direi che lo spazio salariale ce l'hanno...comunque pensare di fare di Anthony il franchise man è stata la vera fesseria fatta da NY

PS: Se arrivano a 15 W è già tanto...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Amar'è Stodemire è uscito dai Knicks e starebbe per firmare con Dallas


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Amar'è Stodemire è uscito dai Knicks e starebbe per firmare con Dallas



Ma che si fumano a Dallas?


----------



## Snake (16 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma che si fumano a Dallas?



un lungo in uscita dalla panca gli fa comodo e Amar'e con un minutaggio ridotto sarebbe pure un lusso, tanto se arriva immagino lo prendano al minimo salariale, sarebbe una buona presa, in un sistema che vive di pick and roll come quello di Carlise poi si sguazzerebbe a meraviglia.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un lungo in uscita dalla panca gli fa comodo e Amar'e con un minutaggio ridotto sarebbe pure un lusso, tanto se arriva immagino lo prendano al minimo salariale, sarebbe una buona presa, in un sistema che vive di pick and roll come quello di Carlise poi si sguazzerebbe a meraviglia.



In effetti in attacco sarebbe un buon rimpiazzo...però non oso pensare ai banchetti che i lunghi della western si faranno quando saranno marcati da Stoudemire.


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un lungo in uscita dalla panca gli fa comodo e Amar'e con un minutaggio ridotto sarebbe pure un lusso, tanto se arriva immagino lo prendano al minimo salariale, sarebbe una buona presa, in un sistema che vive di pick and roll come quello di Carlise poi si sguazzerebbe a meraviglia.



Dal punto di vista tecnico il discorso è giusto, ma il problema è che Amar'e da un paio d'anni è praticamente un ex-giocatore. Poi sta cosa del minimo salariale è tutta da vedere imho.


----------



## Snake (17 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista tecnico il discorso è giusto, ma il problema è che Amar'e da un paio d'anni è praticamente un ex-giocatore. Poi sta cosa del minimo salariale è tutta da vedere imho.



Ho un'altra concezione di ex giocatore, Amar'e è chiaramente finito come stella o come starter ma qui parliamo di un ruolo da comprimario, 20 minuti in uscita dalla panca eh.


----------



## Snake (19 Febbraio 2015)

s'è chiuso il mercato, deadline scoppiettante con alcuni colpacci, ricapitoliamo un pò:

Dragic in scadenza coi Suns va a Miami e questo credo sia il colpaccio del mercato;

Afflalo ai Blazers;

Reggie Jackson ai Pistons;

Perkins ai Jazz;

OKC si prende Kanter e DJ Augustin;

Isaiah Thomas a Boston dove va a finire anche il nostro *Gigione*;

Brandon Knight ai Suns;

Michael Carter-Willimas ai Bucks.

Questi i movimenti più importanti, ah dimenticavo, Garnett torna a Minneapolis.

Quintetto di Miami:

Dragic
Wade
Deng
Bosh
Whiteside

Sulla carta _discreti_


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Febbraio 2015)

Che fine mercato! 

Contento per Gigi


----------



## prebozzio (19 Febbraio 2015)

Non capisco la trade di MCW... i Bucks hanno davvero un bel nucleo ora, peccato non ci sia Parker


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Phila ha deciso di costruire il roster solo col draft? È pazzesco il loro modo di dar via chiunque sia un minimo decente.


----------

